# Radeon 7500 & New Xorg



## dscrdia (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm looking for a little guidance as to how to properly use X now that Mesa et al have been updated to version 9.

I have two older ThinkPads, one running the now deprecated 9.2-RELEASE with a Radeon R128 graphics adapter, and one running 10.0-RELEASE with a Radeon 7500 graphics adapter. I have kept the former on the old X versions, and updated the latter. While the updated xf86-video-ati driver works with my Radeon 7500,  it is not nearly as responsive as it used to be, and I'm concerned it won't work at all with my R128.

A proper solution that would allow me to keep both machines up to date and responsive would be to use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-ums driver, but I can't find any documentation as to how to do this. Without the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati driver, X simply does not start, so it doesn't seem to be as simple as removing the unneeded driver.

Could anyone help me set up my xorg.conf to use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-ums driver, rather than the newer KMS driver? Any assistance would be very much appreciated


----------

